# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  mt-DNA H Haplogroup Distribution Map

## Cambrius (The Red)

This is an interesting mt-DNA H map that was generated in 2008.
http://www.genebase.com/doc/mtdnaHap...bution_Map.pdf

----------


## Maciamo

I posted the link to the detailed mtDNA H section on Genebase before.

----------


## Yorkie

Do you think that H5 [my Father's mtDNA haplogroup] can be linked to the Celts in Britain/Ireland?

----------


## roberto1960

I am mtDNA H5F I am italian from tuscany

----------


## Salento

H12a Puglia Italy

----------


## Stuvanè

H1e from Ferrara province

Inviato dal mio SM-A300FU utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Regio X

> H1e from Ferrara province


H1e here too. MDKA from PN/TV border.

----------


## Syd

Plain H according to 23andme, LDNA and James Lick's tool.

----------

